# Looking for a new home in Fuengirola/Benalmadena area - advice pls!



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello,

So we have arrived and settled in a nice hotel apartments in Fuengirola. 
We are now looking for a house/villa/ ground floor apartment with at least 3 bedrooms, close to British college, child and pet friendly. Anywhere between Benalmadena to Elviria, not too high up the hills, preferably walking distance to amenities. 

Estate agents here tell us it's hard to find a good long term rent deal because of the season but there must be some people that would rather let people in long term, right?

Any recommendation on Estate agents?

All replies much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's certainly harder to find long term rentals in the summer season but it sure isn't impossible. I suspect this thread will be moved to the main Spanish bit since that's where it belongs. Welcome to the forum and good luck!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

It's true, many people will try to take advantage of the possible high holiday rental rates over the summer before settling for lower long term rates. 

You should still be able to find somewhere nice though. Google rental websites like kyero. enalquiler, idealista, fotocasa, milanuncios and segundamano. You might have more success phoning than emailing - many Spanish still seem less keen on email.

PS. you didn't waste much time moving did you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Torremuelle!!!! Or Benalmadena Pudelo, Casa Blance There are some nice places im Torremuelle tho, we rented there and loved it, the kids could even walk to school!! You need to speak to Melanie - Melanie James" [email protected]

Jo xxx


----------



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

True Brocher, we did not waste time, once we decided on it we changed our holiday plans and came here instead plus with school starting in Sept we had to move fast. 
Thank you for the site recommendations, I used Kyero, we've seen many properties we'd like to view.

We went to British college in Benalmadena and we are very happy with everything, the head mistress was exceptionally nice and our son liked it there. We intend to visit the EIS in the next few days and then decide which school is more suitable. Any thoughts on this if you have kids in either schools?

Jojo thanks for the contact, need all the agents in the town!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Polkadot said:


> True Brocher, we did not waste time, once we decided on it we changed our holiday plans and came here instead plus with school starting in Sept we had to move fast.
> Thank you for the site recommendations, I used Kyero, we've seen many properties we'd like to view.
> 
> We went to British college in Benalmadena and we are very happy with everything, the head mistress was exceptionally nice and our son liked it there. We intend to visit the EIS in the next few days and then decide which school is more suitable. Any thoughts on this if you have kids in either schools?
> ...


Don't know the EIS (where's this???). Mine are at Sunny View. Would recommend


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Don't know the EIS (where's this???). Mine are at Sunny View. Would recommend


The British College is better  lol!!!!! Miss Pilar, the head mistress is a feirsome, but fair character. My kids lovedit there.

The trouble with "all the agents in town" is that they all have the same stuff and people like Mel actually go to all of the other agents and find what you are looking for

jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We found Kyero the best site to start off with as most of the reputable agents advertise through them and you get links to the agents sites once you've seen something you like the look of. A word of advice is that a lot of agents don't bother to keep Kyero up to date so you might see your dream home only to find it has already been rented/sold. Remember, a lot of long term lets are also for sale. I wouldn't recommend renting a house which is also for sale since, however unlikely in today's climate, you will get one month's notice to quit should they sell it and you might also have to face the invasion of privacy when prospective buyers come to view (although you are supposed to be given one week's notice of such an occurrence).


----------



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

Found a beautiful ground floor apartment in Bahia (Los Montero area) so ended up closer to Marbella then originally planned....British College might be too far . Looking at the Swan School in Marbella, any other recommendations school wise Marbella way?

We are thinking of starting our younger 2 children in the spanish state school. I understand they start from 3 years old; does this mean they start school as in school early years or it's just a nursery? Any recomendation of good state schools in the area also appreciated :tongue1:

Anyone in Bahia? Moving in this weekend, woohooo!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Schools in Spain | Nabss The trouble that you have now is that schools (state and international) have finished for the summer and I'm fairly sure that they're not even manned!!

State schools are allocated to you depending on where you live. You will need NIEs, residencia and to have signed on to the padron and then go to your local ayunatamiento who will tell you the school that your children can attend. Its not obligatory until they are six, but the sooner the better

Jo xxx


----------

